# Off Bike > Wintersport: Ski, Snowboard >  Erfahrungen mit Alpine Trekker

## DirtMerchant

Ich habe einen Fischer Atua (mit 96mm breite) samt fischer bindung zum freeriden. nun möchte ich aber auch kleinere Touren damit machen bzw. vom skigebiet aus ein wenig damit hochsteigen.
Da ich um die Stabilität des Skis fürchte, wenn ich eine echte Tourenbindung montiere (neu bohren), bin ich als alternative auf die Alpine Trekker gekommen.

Hat jemand Erfahrungen damit?  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Rüdiger

Ich hab mir heuer einen gekauft und bin nun 2 Skitouren gegangen. 1 mal Powder, 1 mal Piste.

Ich hatte Bedenken wegen der Steifigkeit. Wurde aber positiv überrascht. Selbst bei der Pistentour hielt sich die Verwindung in Grenzen. Bin mit am 103er Ski gegangen. Drehpunkt fühlt sich angenehm an. 2 Steighilfen halten auch zuverlässig und haben a gute Höhe.

Kann sie empfehlen

Kannst dir die Teile ja gern mal ausleihen und a Probetour damit machen...

----------


## georg

Neu bohren ist aber keine Angelegenheit. Da wird kein Ski besonders geschwächt, ausser du machst einen Schweizer Käse draus. Hab einen alten Head Funcarver da waren 5 Bindungen drauf..  :Stick Out Tongue:  Das ist natürlich dann schon Blödsinn, aber ein zweites Bohrbild ist kein Thema, so lange die Bohrungen mind 5mm Material dazwischen haben und die alten gut mit Kleber verschlossen sind. Die Geschäfte betreiben da Angsmacherei weil die dir gerne neue Ski verkaufen und außerdem für eventuelle Schäden geradestehen müssen und sich da einfach sämtliche Diskussionen ersparen wollen.
Tourenbindung ist halt teurer und nicht so steif wie eine Alpinbindung was aber nur Rennfahrer oder besonders kräftige Leute interessieren wird.

----------


## DH-Rooky

> Tourenbindung ist halt teurer und nicht so steif wie eine Alpinbindung was aber nur Rennfahrer oder besonders kräftige Leute interessieren wird.


oder die Felsenhupfer, die ned jede Woch a neue Bindung kaufen wollen  :Wink: 
ich würd ma den Trekker kaufen bevor i a Bindung ummontier aber i bin a a fauler Hund  :Big Grin:

----------


## georg

> oder die Felsenhupfer, die ned jede Woch a neue Bindung kaufen wollen


 Kenn genug Felsenhupfer die den einen oder anderen hier im Forum das kalte Grausen einjagen würden, die mit Tourenbindungen hupfen. Also von daher würde ich das nicht so sagen, aber klar: Eine Alpinbindung hält (meist) mehr aus bei den Kombibindungen (Marker Duke/Baron) hab ich (noch) keine Erfahrungen.



> ich würd ma den Trekker kaufen bevor i a Bindung ummontier aber i bin a a fauler Hund


 Jo. I tät ummontieren, aber ich hab auch immer eine Ersatzbindung und mind. 1 Paar Ersatzski im Keller liegen.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Tyrolens

Eine Alpinbindung hat vor allem den Vorteil, dass sie besser auslöst. 

Mit Dynafit-Bindungen wird nur im verriegelten Zustand gesprungen. Im Fall des Falles tut das sehr weh.

----------


## georg

Mit Dynafitbindungen kannst du eigentlich immer nur verriegelt abfahren, dh. das Sicherheitsdings kannst du bei Dynafit vergessen. Das sind meiner Meinung nach nur Bergaufgehbindungen, so ungefähr als würdest du sagen, du kannst mit einem 8kg XC Hardtail bedenkenlos Downhill fahren.
Aber es gibt auch andere Bindungen außer Dynafit.

----------


## Tyrolens

Ja sicher, aber du weißt ja wie die weight wheenies sind... Ski mit 4,5 kg kaufen und dann bei der Bindung sparen wollen.  :Wink:

----------


## DirtMerchant

also nachdem ich heut abend mit meinen eigentlichen tourenski (dynafit, 160cm) äusserst unelegant gen tal gebraust bin, werd ich wohl doch eher eine richtige bindung (marker baron) montieren und von nun an nur mehr mit dem fischer touren gehen.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

aber danke schon mal für euren input!

----------


## Beauty

Nachdem ich kürzlich Mount St.Elias (www.mountstelias.com) im Kino war muss ich euch diesen Film ans Herz legen. Unglaublich was die Wahnsinnigen da aufführen  :EEK!: 

Zum Thema, in dem Film fahren sie mit der Fritschi Diamir Freeride Plus die ich auch auf meinem Monster habe und ich denke wenn die Bindung für deren Zwecke reicht sollten wir sie nicht an die Grenze bringen. Wobei bei einem Steilhang (ca.300m hoch und vereist) geht die Sicherung der Bindung auf und stellt auf Tourenmodus um, das kostet den Wahnsinnigen Abfahrer aber nur einen kurzen Fluch  :Cool:

----------


## georg

> geht die Sicherung der Bindung auf und stellt auf Tourenmodus um


 Hab ich bei meinen Fritschis regelmäßig gehabt. Das passiert bei jeder Fritschi Diamir irgendwann egal ob Experience, Eagle oder Freeride wenn sie ein wenig gebraucht und "ausgeleiert" ist. Das und die Arroganz der Fritschi Serviceabteilung (Quasimonopol)  hat mich von Fritschi weggejagt.

----------


## Tyrolens

Deine Alternative? Lapprige Nexo? Silvretta?

----------


## georg

> Lapprige Nexo?


 Heißt naxo  :Wink:  und lappriger als die Fritschi ist die nicht - ganz im Gegenteil: Ich habe den Eindruck, dass der Hinterbacken durch die 2 Streben länger hält als bei der Fritschi mit der einen Strebe. Wäre auch logisch, da sich durch den größeren Abstand das gleiche Spiel geringer auswirkt, also ich würds zumindest so bauen.

Der Drehpunkt bei der Naxo ist sowieso besser als bei der Fritschi, weil der Drehpunkt der Diamir ist im Vergleich zu anderen Tourenbindungen eine Katastrophe und der der naxo ist genial - Je flacher es ist desto besser, das ist mehr Langlaufen als Tourengehen.  :Smile: 

Naxo hat andere Probleme, viel gefinkelter als die üblichen Schimpfereien (knaxo)  von Leuten die keine Ahnung davon haben. Aber die Diskussion ist rein akademisch und hinfällig weil es naxo nicht mehr gibt.

Apropos nicht mehr gibt und Alternativen zur Fritschi: Wie schaut es eigentlich mit Silvretta aus? Die Pure ist ja - zumindest in Wien - kaum noch zu kriegen, auf der Salewa Homepage wird nicht mehr zu Silvretta verlinkt. Werden die aufgelassen, abgedreht? Weil das wäre bitter, denn dann gäbe es nur noch Fritschi, Dynafit und Marker, jeder auf seinem Gebiet quasi ein Monopolist.

----------


## Pinzgauner

> Apropos nicht mehr gibt und Alternativen zur Fritschi: Wie schaut es eigentlich mit Silvretta aus? Die Pure ist ja - zumindest in Wien - kaum noch zu kriegen, auf der Salewa Homepage wird nicht mehr zu Silvretta verlinkt. Werden die aufgelassen, abgedreht? Weil das wäre bitter, denn dann gäbe es nur noch Fritschi, Dynafit und Marker, jeder auf seinem Gebiet quasi ein Monopolist.


Zumindest baut G3 jetzt auch das Dynafit System nach. Keine Ahnung ob das ein Patent ausgelaufen ist oder ob die Lizenzgebühren zahlen.

Das geringe Angebot ist tatsächlich eigenartig. Vor allem wenn man sich die Fülle an Tourenskischuhherstellern und natürlich Tourenskiherstellern ansieht. Würde mir da auch mehr Angebot/Innovation wünschen. Dynafit und Fritschi gießen doch schon seit Jahren alten Wein in neue (Farb)schläuche.

Achja: ich würde umbohren. Sollte eigentlich halten. Ich kenne einen den hat der Zoll ein Loch quer durch den Tourenski direkt vor der Bindung gebohrt. Hält auch bis jetzt. Die haben wohl ein weißes Pulver gesucht :Wink:

----------


## georg

Da sich das Thema jetzt in einen Skitourenbindungsüberblick verwandelt hat, hab ich dafür einen eigenen Thread geöffnet. https://www.downhill-board.com/55615...eberblick.html

Hier gehts jetzt wieder um den Alpine Trekker.

----------

